# Weight loss reveal



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

So when I am finished losing the weight I been working my rear off to lose,I want to do a reveal for my distant family. I was thinking a camo dress like this, something I wouldn't be caught dead in before.opinions?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I successfully lost weight when I was 40ish I had my heart set on a black dress of that style: alas there were none in the stores at that time. I DID get an awesome burgundy dress, though.

It was wonderful, and I got a lot of use out of that dress! The classic cuts never go out of style, as they are just too flattering.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Terri said:


> When I successfully lost weight when I was 40ish I had my heart set on a black dress of that style: alas there were none in the stores at that time. I DID get an awesome burgundy dress, though.
> 
> It was wonderful, and I got a lot of use out of that dress! The classic cuts never go out of style, as they are just too flattering.


I was thinking with that style of dress,I can pretty much wear it anywhere


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it will look awesome regardless of color or cut. To meet a goal like that is a win enough in itself!

PS: I do really like that dress. Course it could be I'm a sucker for camo...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> I think it will look awesome regardless of color or cut. To meet a goal like that is a win enough in itself!
> 
> PS: I do really like that dress. Course it could be I'm a sucker for camo...


Lol camo is my favorite "color",so I figured why not get a dress in it


----------



## Damion (Jul 12, 2018)

A few snacks that are easily portable and simple to prepare include whole fruits, a handful of nuts, carrots, yogurt and a hard-boiled egg, doing aerobic exercise is an excellent way to burn calories and improve your physical and mental health...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Damion said:


> A few snacks that are easily portable and simple to prepare include whole fruits, a handful of nuts, carrots, yogurt and a hard-boiled egg, doing aerobic exercise is an excellent way to burn calories and improve your physical and mental health...


Ok...I wasn't asking for weight loss tips but thank you


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife is what one would describe as "curvaceous". She was on some talapia, shoestrings and cardboard diet one time and we were in the kitchen putting away the dishes. I happened to look down the counter as she was stretching to put a plate on the top shelf of a cabinet and "Whoa...". She had lost 30 lbs, and even in jeans and a flannel shirt it was amazing. 
Some clothes say "Hey! Look at me", some clothes (me) say "I don't care" and some say "I did it."


----------

